# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  علت عفونت پروستات

## salamatpedia

عفونت پروستات تنها درصد کمى از مردان مبتلا به پروستاتیت (التهاب پروستات) را تشکیل می دهد. عفونت پروستات شامل عفونت های حاد و مزمن پروستات است.اشریشیا (نوعی باسیل گرم منفی از خانواده انتروباکتریاسه‌ است که بطور شایع در روده جانوران خونگرم وجود دارد) اِکلی و سایر باکتریهای گرم منفی، عامل بسیاری از عفونت های حاد و مزمن پروستات می باشند. علائم عفونت پروستات عبارتند از
 درد کشاله ران
 اختلال در ادرار کردن
 انزال دردناک
 کاهش تولید ادرار
 برخی علائم احتمالی دیگر مانند تب، ضعف، و عود دوره ای علائم حتی پس از درمان است.

برای درمان التهاب و عفونت پروستات آنتی‌بیوتیک تجویز می‌شود. پروستاتیت مزمن عفونی ممکن است نیاز به درمان طولانی مدت آنتی بیوتیک داشته باشد، حتی ممکن است در برخی موارد فرد مبتلا چند روزی در بیمارستان بستری شود. عفونت های شدید ممکن است به بستری شدن در بیمارستان برای مصرف آنتی بیوتیک های IV نیاز داشته باشند.
درمان های خانگی در کاهش علائم اثر محدودی دارند. مردان مبتلا به عفونت پروستات یا پروستاتیت نیازمند مراقبت های پزشکی و دارویی هستند. پیش آگهی پروستاتیت عفونی حاد معمولاً خوب است، اما پروستاتیت مزمن عفونی پیش آگهی متوسط دارد زیرا درمان آن دشوار است.
*علل عفونت پروستات*

عفونت های باکتریایی تنها درصد کمی از موارد پروستاتیت را ایجاد می کنند. عوامل عفونی پروستات برای پروستاتیت عفونی حاد و مزمن به شرح زیر است: باکتری E.COLI و باکتری‌های گرم منفی در 80 درصد موارد از عوامل اصلی عفونت‌های پروستات هستند. اشریشیا کلای، انتروباکتر، سراتیا، سیدوموناس، انتروکوکوس و پروتوس نمونه‌ای از باکتری‌های گرم منفی هستند. بیماری‌های مقاربتی در آقایان زیر 35 سال که رابطه جنسی دارند، انتقال می‌یابد و موجب عفونت پروستات می‌گردد. باکتری کلامیدیا، نیسریا، تریکوموناس و اورپلاسما در این دسته دخیل هستند.در موارد نادر استافیلوکوک و استرپتوکوک از باکتری‌های عامل عفونت هستند.عامل عفونت ممکن است به دو روش پروستات را تحت تأثیر قرار دهد:باکتری حاصل از عفونت‌های قبلی مجاری ادراری از طریق مجرا پروستات وارد پروستات می‌شود.حرکت ادرار عفونی به سمت بافت غده‌ای پروستات موجب عفونت پروستات می‌شود.
*درمان سرطان پروستات با کپسول و قرص*

در اینجا لیستی از داروهای خوراکی معمول را که در درمان و کاهش علائم سرطان پروستات به کار می روند به شما ارائه خواهیم کرد:
*– فلوماکس (تامسولوسین )*

این دارو با شل کردن عضلات پروستات و مثانه به کاهش علائم هیپرپلازی نظیر اختلال در شروع جریان ادرار و تکرر و فوریت ادرار می پردازد. دیگر داروها با مکانیسم مشابه : راپافلو (سیلودوسین)-ترازوسین- یوروکساترال (آلفوزوسین یک مسدود کننده ی آلفا) – دوکسازوسین
*– سیالیس (تادالافیل)*

این دارو با افزایش گردش خون بیضه ها اختلالات نعوظ را از بین می برد و همچنین می تواند به بهبود علائم هیپرپلازی کمک کند.
*– آوودارت (دوتاستراید )*

این دارو می تواند باعث کاهش اندازه ی پروستات بزرگ شده گردد و در نتیجه علائمی همچون تکرر ادرار و فوربت در ادرار را بهبود بخشد. داروهای با مکانیسم مشابه : جالین*– فیناستراید*

این دارو با کاهش اندازه ی پروستات همراه با سایر داروها می تواند در کاهش علائمی چون فوریت در ادرار ، خالی نشدن کامل مثانه و تکرر ادرار شبانه موثر باشد.

*دکتر حسین کرمی متخصص اورولوژی و پروستات در تهران*

----------

